# Stuck with Cox... Will Tivo solve problems or give me new ones?



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I moved from the Seattle area to Scottsdale, AZ just over a month ago. For the time being I'm staying with family and paying for a DVR from Cox. I'll just say that the experience has been less than stellar. I'm on my third DVR from Cox and the problems continue. It just randomly stops recording. Well, it says it recorded but when I go to watch something it says "Recording Error". Of course this has happened with every episode of Better Call Saul so far... I'm about to throw this POS into the pool.

I have been A Dish Network customer for the past eight years. I never had a problem with them and I loved loved loved my Hopper DVR. I never once had to touch the thing. I never had to unplug it and it NEVER once missed a recording. It was by far the most rock solid DVR I have ever used. It also could hold 500 or so HD recordings compared to the 20 that this Cox DVR holds. I am really missing my Hopper.

With that said, I have always liked Tivo. As a custom installer I used to deal with them regularly and I owned a Series 2 back when I had basic cable before I went with Dish. I know they are an awesome DVR and I would love to buy one.

Here's my question. Since I am stuck with Cox in the Phoenix area and will need the dreaded tuning adapter, will this setup really get me back to the trouble free bliss that was my Dish Network setup? If I have a lamp timer on my tuning adapter to reboot it regularly can I expect to sit down and watch my favorite show after a long day and have it actually be there? I see so many complaints about the Cox tuning adapters and I don't want to spend the money on a Tivo if it's going to give me the same headaches I'm experiencing now due to Cox BS. 

Thanks.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Some people use the lamp timer because the TiVo does not populate the suggestions list when it is active. Others use it because the tuning adapter just needs an occasional reset.

The thing with tuning adapters is that once you get them set up properly, they generally work without issue from then on. I had to use one (on TWC) for several years, and I never put it on a timer or jumped through any hoops, but I was using it with an older Series 3 box. YMMV

You have a 30 day return policy with the TiVo, so you could at least give it a try.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I recommend you get the Tivo Roamio basic 4 tuner for OTA or cable connectivity. The Plus and Pro are digital cable only and would not be about to use OTA should you switch in the future.

You would need the cable Company's cable card and tuning adapter (if used). Once the cable card is paired, it should be troubleless if perfect. You can run Guided Setup before installing the cable card, but you would need to do Guided Setup again after, but don't worry as it will not delete anything or settings. The cable card slot is on the bottom under a door, while the Plus/pro is in the back.

If you need more space, you can just drop in up to a 3TB without any PC, but re-pairing of the card may be needed.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm in the Phoenix area, am a Cox customer and a long time Tivo owner. The tuning adapter I have has been trouble free about 98% of the time and a restart solves that every time. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm in the Phoenix area with a Premiere Elite/XL4 with a tuning adapter.

I have needed to cycle power on the tuning adapter every 30 days since I've had it (quite a few years now), and I've been through 3 or 4 TAs. They all behave identically.

If they're not restarted, there's some kind of authorization that times out and doesn't get automatically reauthorized, and the result is all channels go black.

It's not a big deal, though. I just have a reminder on my phone to reset it and it's good for another month. Trouble-free viewing and recording.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Ho said:


> Here's my question. Since I am stuck with Cox in the Phoenix area and will need the dreaded tuning adapter, will this setup really get me back to the trouble free bliss that was my Dish Network setup? If I have a lamp timer on my tuning adapter to reboot it regularly can I expect to sit down and watch my favorite show after a long day and have it actually be there? I see so many complaints about the Cox tuning adapters and I don't want to spend the money on a Tivo if it's going to give me the same headaches I'm experiencing now due to Cox BS.


I have been having constant issues with my Cox tuning adapter setup, for several months. For example, I come home and it will be sitting with one or another V error on the screen and not tune EpixHD. Sometimes I can tune up/down a few times it will fix it, sometimes not. Sometimes then a power cycle on the tuning adapter will fix it, sometimes not. Occasionally it gets screwed up to the point I can't tune hardly any channel and I have to power cycle the whole TiVo.

It is extremely frustrating and TiVo support just keeps blaming everything under the sun- signal is too hot (so I attenuate it to exactly what they want with no change) TA is defective (so I replace it with no change), not set up properly (so I spend hours on the phone with Cox trying all kinds of things with no change), cable card is defective (yeah right, so I replace that and no change). This is Cox Hampton Roads, not Phoenix, so who knows. I didn't used to have so many issues, although it was never perfect... ever.

You might be lucky, you might not. At times it seems to be just random.

Oh- and the best part- when you have a recording scheduled and there is a tuning problem, the TiVo just blindly records black the whole time and then DELETES THE PROGRAM at the end and doesn't tell the user ANYTHING like "Failure to record, please reschedule" you just lost something silently.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Long time Cox customer in Phoenix, I have had TiVo(s) since 2011, currently have:
Roamio Pro, Elite/XL4 and a Premiere upgraded to 2TB HDD and Minis

Cox has been very good at supporting TiVo, and CableCARDs and Tuning Adapters. Cox AZ uses SA/Cisco CableCARDs and Cisco Tuning Adapters.

Initial set-up *may* be a pain in the A$$, getting Cox to Authorize and Pair everything correctly with your account. But once it is set-up, assuming your signal levels are good, and you reboot the Tuning Adapter regularly it should be pretty much trouble free.

I reboot my Tuning Adapters about every 3 weeks, and also check a few SDV channels almost everyday to make sure they are tuning, and do not recall having missed a recording in the last year, maybe two. Mine are very reliable, and my sister's are also.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the input. I think I will try out the Tivo. I do hope it works out as I have found that I have little tolerance for issues. A while back I built myself an HTCP with a Ceton quad CableCard tuner running Windows Media Center. It was great except when it wasn't. I got a bit sick of having to mess with the damn PC to get a picture half the time. Then there were the copy protection errors that caused missed recordings. It didn't take me long to switch back to Dish.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Then there were the copy protection errors that caused missed recordings.


FYI: Cox AZ is Copy-Once (CCI=0x02) on everything except the Locals, this does not cause any problems, unless you expect or want to transfer non-local broadcast recordings to a PC.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I do not plan to copy recordings to a PC but I may use the Tivo Stream functionality occasionally. I used the Dish Anywhere app to watch my Hopper from Washington for a month after I got to Arizona. I only stopped because my roommate moved out and I had to cancel my Dish service.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in Phoenix with 3 TAs. No problem except as Cox-In-PHX says, you MUST reboot them about once every month or 3 weeks. If you do not do this the TA locks up and you miss your recordings.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I suggest you add a lamp type of timer switch for the TA power. There are some that can be set for a week's worth of on/off settings. You can simply set for perhaps Monday early 4AM for when its unlikely there would be any recording events.

Then you can simply forget about having to reset the TA every so often and be happier with the results.


This timer is 7 day with minimum of 1 minute settings.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

ThAbtO said:


> I suggest you add a lamp type of timer switch for the TA power. There are some that can be set for a week's worth of on/off settings. You can simply set for perhaps Monday early 4AM for when its unlikely there would be any recording events.


For anyone adding a lamp timer, I suggest you do NOT set it up to reboot between the hours of 12am midnight and 6am, That is generally the time they do maintenance on the cable plant, channel line-up, and mapping changes, and updates.

I would set it up to reboot in the afternoon, or at least after 8am. This way, should a maintenance event leave your TA in a disconnected state, the reboot after the event, will ensure your prime-time recordings take place.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the suggestions. You have restored my confidence in getting a Tivo. I will be buying one when finances allow (mainly... after getting a job). 

I may be buying a lamp timer sooner though as this Cox DVR seems to need a weekly reboot in order to prevent missed recordings due to "Recording Error".


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> For anyone adding a lamp timer, I suggest you do NOT set it up to reboot between the hours of 12am midnight and 6am, That is generally the time they do maintenance on the cable plant, channel line-up, and mapping changes, and updates.
> 
> I would set it up to reboot in the afternoon, or at least after 8am. This way, should a maintenance event leave your TA in a disconnected state, the reboot after the event, will ensure your prime-time recordings take place.


What is your recommendation for frequency of rebooting? Once a day? Once a week?

These are two timers I am considering:

http://www.amazon.com/Woods-50007-Indoor-Digital-Settings/dp/B005WQIDHY (24 hour)

http://www.amazon.com/Woods-50008-Indoor-Digital-Outlet/dp/B006LYHEEY (7 day)


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

crxssi said:


> What is your recommendation for frequency of rebooting? Once a day? Once a week?


I reboot manually about every three weeks. If I were using a timer, I guess I would reboot weekly. Either Tues, Wed, or Thurs.

But, I also check and manually tune to several SDV channels most every morning and evening, just to see that everything is working properly.

My cable plant generally does maintenance on Tues, Wed or Thurs, mornings, so those days I pay special attention.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I hope I get a job soon so I can justify spending money on a Tivo. This #[email protected]@!$ Cox DVR has missed every single episode of Better Call Saul so far due to a "Recording Error". Then all subsequent recordings won't play because they are "Not available at this time". I am so sick of this crap. How can they be THIS bad? Seriously! It's barely even functional and I'm paying over $25/month for the "privilege".

Is AMC an SDV channel? Is their own DVR failing at using their own SDV system?

EDIT: OK screw it. i just ordered a Roamio Basic on Amazon. Will be here Thursday.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Ho said:


> Well I hope I get a job soon so I can justify spending money on a Tivo. This #[email protected]@!$ Cox DVR has missed every single episode of Better Call Saul so far due to a "Recording Error". Then all subsequent recordings won't play because they are "Not available at this time". I am so sick of this crap. How can they be THIS bad? Seriously! It's barely even functional and I'm paying over $25/month for the "privilege".


If money is an issue, you could always go for one of the $0 down factory renewed Roamios.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/promo/zero-down-factory-renewed-roamio


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Money isn't really a problem I just thought I could hold out a bit while I found a job after my move but I just couldn't. I didn't think a DVR could be as bad as this Cox unit is. It really is horrendously terrible.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Ho said:


> Money isn't really a problem I just thought I could hold out a bit while I found a job after my move but I just couldn't. I didn't think a DVR could be as bad as this Cox unit is. It really is horrendously terrible.


You're in desperate need of a TiVo my friend.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Is AMC an SDV channel? Is their own DVR failing at using their own SDV system?


AMCPHD is not a SDV channel w/ Cox in Phoenix, AZ

It's frequency is 147MHz - are there any HAM radio operators in your area? Possible cause for signal issues.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

What brand of tuning adapters do the people have that have to restart them every few weeks? I'm on Cox and have a motorola TA and I never restart it and have never had a problem with it.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

wickerbill said:


> What brand of tuning adapters do the people have that have to restart them every few weeks? I'm on Cox and have a motorola TA and I never restart it and have never had a problem with it.


I think it's mostly the Cisco tuning adapters that need to be restarted periodically.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

wickerbill said:


> What brand of tuning adapters do the people have that have to restart them every few weeks? I'm on Cox and have a motorola TA and I never restart it and have never had a problem with it.


Must be nice. I had 3 in my house and none of them would run for more than a month without a reboot. Not sure of the brand. Whatever they use in Phoenix.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I have the Tivo and I have let it do all of its updates and activated the Tivo service. Now, do I need to activate the CableCard or the TA first? Do I have to have the TA plugged in for a while before I can activate it?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Install both the CableCARD and Tuning Adapter, and let them both do their firmware updates. The TA may take 20 minutes or more.

Then Call Cox @ 1-877-820-8202 to have them Paired and Authorized.
http://media.cox.com/support/print_.../CCI110069_CableCardInstallGuide_CiscoCT2.pdf

If you are not using MoCA, you can just use the TA Coax RF Out to feed the Base Roamio.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5ROWkwGJipCcUI3WVYxRnpaNlk/edit

If you have very strong signals, then you could also use a splitter to feed the Coax separately to both the Roamio and Tuning Adapter. You do not need the POE Filter for the Base Roamio.
http://media.cox.com/support/print_...er_guides/cable_box/InstallingYourCiscoTA.pdf


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I have called the number and talked to someone who does not seem to know what she is doing and after spending a half hour on the phone and having her asking me for nonexistent numbers only to tell me it won't work and they need to send out a technician. I would really like to avoid that if possible. Should I just call back and try again with another person?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, I would call back 1-877-820-8202

If they have already set-up an appointment it may be hard to get someone to help you.

All they need is:
CableCARD 9-Letter Serial Number __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

CableCARD ID __-__ __ __-__ __ __-__ __ __-__ __ __
Host ID __-__ __ __-__ __ __-__ __ __-__ __ __

Tuning Adapter Serial# or RF MAC Address.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Ask for a Supervisor and remind them that the FCC requires Self Install.

As long as there are no signal issues this should be a 10 minute process.

Write down all the numbers and ask them to read them all back to you.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I've called four times now and each time all they can tell me is on their end is says "Pairing Failed". At this point I'm just going to swap out the CableCard for a new one and try again.

Looking at the CableCard menus is there anything I should be looking for to indicate a problem? There is page after page of information which doesn't tell me anything if I don't know what I'm looking at. For example, if I go to the "Cisco CableCard CA" screen I see a line that says "Status: Not Staged" and one that says "CA Time: Waiting For Update...". Do either of these point toward an issue or would anything in these screens tell me anything useful?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is the Cisco/Scientific Atlanta CableCARD Troubleshooting info from TiVo
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2571

Can you access the Tuning Adapter Diagnostic to see what your signal levels look like?


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm not home at the moment but I think I will give it one more try tonight before I give in and get another card tomorrow. I have been researching and it seems that the "Not Staged" condition is relatively common and should be able to be resolved over the phone if one speaks to someone that knows what to do. I'm going to call again and tell them straight up what I'm seeing and see if I can get to someone that can help.

Oh and one more thing. When I hooked up the TA USB my TiVo came up with a message stating that this TA only supports two of the four tuners in the TiVo. Is this really true? Can I only use two tuners?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Oh and one more thing. When I hooked up the TA USB my TiVo came up with a message stating that this TA only supports two of the four tuners in the TiVo. Is this really true? Can I only use two tuners?


No, not true, the TA will support 6 tuners, once it is provisioned correctly and has the proper firmware, which should be FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.2001*.

Technically the TA w/ firmware *F.2001* supports 8 tuners, though there is no device to actually test all 8 sessions with.

It's probably a good thing to have a Cox Tech come out and check your signals anyway, especially since you were having recording issues with the Cox DVR.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I have a working CableCard that is paired up and tuning all the channels I can get... without the TA. The TA simply will not work. It just flashes and flashes and flashes. When I can get to the diagnostics menu the signal level and SNR are within spec according to the information in your signature. I'm going to swap it out for a new one.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The most important items in the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics should all read:

Status Summary 
INITIALIZATION
Status: *Ready* (Ready - B'cast Only is not correct)

POST and Boot Results 
BOOT STATUS
UNcfg: *Ready*

RF Statistics 
DAVIC: *Connected*
Status: *Locked*

PowerKEY Information
Received
EMMs: (should not be zero)

SWITCHED DIGITAL VIDEO
CLIENT
Authorized: *Yes*
Service Gp: (value)
RF Ip Addr: (Should list an address like 10.40.32.45)
SERVER
Status: *Ready*


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

A technician is scheduled to come out on Sunday. In the mean time I have no access to the SDV channels. Looking at the TA diagnostics I see the following:

Status Summary 
INITIALIZATION
Status: *Ready - B'cast Only*

POST and Boot Results 
BOOT STATUS
UNcfg: *Broadcast*

RF Statistics 
DAVIC: *Unauthorized*
Status: *Locked*

PowerKEY Information
Received
EMMs: *0*

SWITCHED DIGITAL VIDEO
CLIENT
Authorized: *No*
Service Gp: *N/A*
RF Ip Addr: *0.0.0.0*
SERVER
Status: *Pending*

Obviously almost everything I'm seeing is not correct.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Almost a month now in Vegas (COX) with 2 sets of Roamio Basics, Cable Card/Cisco Tuning Adapters. Flawless operation.

Self install on the 2nd set was actually quicker and easier than the initial install by the contracted cable tech.

Called the 800 on the Tivo install screen, working perfect 13 minutes later after activation and reboot.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Obviously almost everything I'm seeing is not correct.


I'm 90% sure this is just an Authorization issue, and the correct Binding Hits have not been sent to the TA, or the account is "Not Balanced"

EMM stands for Entitlement Management Message, since yours is zero, the TA has not received one. This could be due to a signal issue though. If your FDC and RDC values are too low. Between -10dB and 10dB should be fine though.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I have called Cox almost 20 times in the past 24 hours and I have made three 50 minute round trips to the Cox store and to say I'm a bit frustrated would be an understatement. They seem to have no idea why the TA is not working. Signal levels are where they should be and they can see that the TA is online on their end but it just will not do anything other than flash the green LED continuously. At one point I had it flashing 8 times but other than that it is just a stead flashing light.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

FDC is at -8. RDC is 49. According to the documentation I found that is within the recommended range.

If it is an authorization issue then I am at a loss as to how I can get someone to fix it. I have talked to so many different people and tried telling them different things and they all seem to be uninterested in any of the information found in the diagnostics screen. One guy even transferred me to *TiVo* support when I requested I be transferred to a higher level department. I thought I was talking to a Cox person until he asked, "Who is your cable provider".


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> *Initial set-up *may* be a pain in the A$$,* getting Cox to Authorize and Pair everything correctly with your account. But once it is set-up, assuming your signal levels are good, and you reboot the Tuning Adapter regularly it should be pretty much trouble free.


^^^^
Unfortunately this statement is turning out to be true. Almost every install I have done with Cox has been a nightmare also, if that makes you feel any better.

But, once everything is provisioned correctly, I do not anticipate you having any more issues.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Should I just keep calling and hope that someone gets it working for me? I really do not have faith that the technician they send out will even have a clue what to do.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Ho said:


> Should I just keep calling and hope that someone gets it working for me? I really do not have faith that the technician they send out will even have a clue what to do.


If the tech can't fix it and you are unable to get someone on the phone who can fix it, the last resort would be to file an FCC complaint. That will usually give the cable company enough of a kick in the pants to get someone who actually knows what they are doing to contact you and fix your problem.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I called again this morning just for fun. The person did the usual thing and had me power cycle the tuning adapter and then they said they sent a hit to it and that they can see that it is online but as usual nothing ever changes on my end. What does it mean if you say my account is "Not Balanced"? Shouldn't someone on the phone be able to tell?


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

There is a new development. The TA is now flashing 8 times. According to the information in CoxInPHX signature that means it is in "Service disconnect mode". What does this mean to me?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> But, once everything is provisioned correctly, I do not anticipate you having any more issues.


I wish that were the case for me


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> What does it mean if you say my account is "Not Balanced"? Shouldn't someone on the phone be able to tell?


Account "Balanced" refers to having all devices in the billing system in the proper order, and having all the same billing codes on every device. Cox also places the CableCARD and the TA on the same billing occurrence, they are Paired to each other.

The Tuning Adapter must be Authorized for all the same services as any other STB or CableCARD.

This Cisco document on Staging the Tuning Adapter is an interesting read.
http://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/td/docs/video/headend/System_Releases/2-8_3-8_4-3/4025012_B.pdf


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I have read that document and unfortunately I believe I now know more about all this stuff than the "specialists" I'm talking to on the phone and I feel helpless when I talk to them because they just want to follow the script. Twice now, when I asked to be escalated, I was escalated directly to Tivo support... who obviously cannot help me with this issue.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Ho said:


> I have read that document and unfortunately I believe I now know more about all this stuff than the "specialists" I'm talking to on the phone and I feel helpless when I talk to them because they just want to follow the script. Twice now, when I asked to be escalated, I was escalated directly to Tivo support... who obviously cannot help me with this issue.


File an FCC complaint.

https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/hc/en-us


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll at least wait until tomorrow and see if the technician can get it working.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

In my experience, when they send out an installer, they end up calling up the same idiots on the phone.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

That's exactly what I'm afraid will be the case here. I was a custom A/V installer in Washington and that is the land of Comcast. I have setup many Tivo's for customers but they only required a CableCard and not a TA. I NEVER thought I would say that I wish I had Comcast but... I wish I had Comcast... Actually I wish I had Dish again, not because I don't love the Tivo, but because I wouldn't have to deal with cable company BS at all.

I worked with a guy that worked for Prince Telcom, a Comcast contractor, and the stories I heard from him explain a lot about why the installers are so terrible. He got paid piece rate which means if the equipment did not work for ANY reason he got paid nothing and it didn't matter if it took 6 minutes or 6 hours he got paid the same for each piece. He got virtually no training and was routinely sent out to do jobs involving equipment he had never even heard of. I don't imagine this is any different with Cox.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

If you get a contractor and they can't get it fixed, demand a weekday appointment with a real Cox employee that has the contact info for someone at the cable plant that knows the DNCS management console. Even ask if the Field Team Leader will come out.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> The most important items in the Tuning Adapter Diagnostics should all read:


My TA diagnostics doesn't look anything like what you show. I have 8 submenus and with totally different stuff. Is that because I have a Motorola MTR-700?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

crxssi said:


> My TA diagnostics doesn't look anything like what you show. I have 8 submenus and with totally different stuff. Is that because I have a Motorola MTR-700?


Yes, Motorola and Cisco are very different animals and not at all compatible on the same system.

Cox does use Cisco equipment for their Contour system in Motorola markets, however the CableCARD in the Cisco equipment is a Motorola and there is tru2way-middleware that sits between the encryption and copy protection hardware and the STB/DVR hardware.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Wouldn't it just be easier to allow two way CableCards than to mess with all this extra crappy equipment? I have never understood why two way CableCards never became available. The hardware is capable. What are the cable companies afraid of? Is it the cable companies or is it Tivo that does not allow two way communication?


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I got a contractor and he had only ever seen one tuning adapter since he's been working and he wasn't even working on it so basically he didn't even know what a tuning adapter was.

He did, however, call his supervisor who figured out right away that the TA was on the wrong occurrence. After he fixed that we started to get somewhere but to make a long story short, it still does not work.

The tech said I have great signal (-2 with good SNR). At times I get a solid light on the TA but the status still says "Ready - B'cast Only". EMM's still read zero. Now the TA is flashing 8 times again.

They told me I need a new CableCard now... Should I just get a new CableCard AND a new TA?

This is the most ridiculous clown show I've seen from a cable company and I've seen a lot of them.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Ho said:


> They told me I need a new CableCard now... Should I just get a new CableCard AND a new TA?
> 
> This is the most ridiculous clown show I've seen from a cable company and I've seen a lot of them.


If the CableCard is working perfectly without the TA attached, then I see no reason to get another card. The next CableCard you get could be defective, so why risk that if you don't have to. Trying a different tuning adapter is definitely a good idea though. My first tuning adapter would not work at all, but the second tuning adapter worked with everything else remaining exactly the same. Sometimes you just get a bad tuning adapter.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If the CableCard is working perfectly without the TA attached, then I see no reason to get another card. The next CableCard you get could be defective, so why risk that if you don't have to. Trying a different tuning adapter is definitely a good idea though. My first tuning adapter would not work at all, but the second tuning adapter worked with everything else remaining exactly the same. Sometimes you just get a bad tuning adapter.


It is standard procedure for both TiVo support and Cox support to just say "replace the cable card" and/or "replace the tuning adapter" regardless of whether that is the appropriate action to take. It is very frustrating.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I am not inclined to take the advice of a contractor who admittedly did not know what he was doing. I did feel bad for him because he probably didn't get paid for the 2+ hours he spent here because the equipment did not work. I gave him a tip and told him that I did everything I could to prevent him from having to come here in the first place because I believe I should be able to get this resolved on my own.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to allow two way CableCards than to mess with all this extra crappy equipment? I have never understood why two way CableCards never became available. The hardware is capable. What are the cable companies afraid of? Is it the cable companies or is it Tivo that does not allow two way communication?


No CableCARD itself is actually a two-way device. The CableCARD can only receive data from the cable plant, and provide decryption and copy protection.

Return upstream communication back to the cable plant is a function of the hardware in the STB/DVR, usually in the OOB frequency, (in the case of Cisco the standard is called DAVIC) but some newer devices can use DOCSIS or IP for the return communication. Most cable cos will not allow a retail device to communicate upstream, so TiVo does not include that hardware.

The TiVo software does now support an IP based SDV solution that would eliminate the Tuning Adapter, but would require the cable co to install equipment to support that IP solution. Only a few TiVo partners that rent TiVos to their customers have adopted this solution.

In 2010, Cox announced it was going to partner with TiVo and support OnDemand requests via IP just as Comcast now does. Had Cox completed that project, It could have potentially been used to replace the need for the Tuning Adapter.

Comcast does not use SDV, but has installed hardware at their cable plants that allows TiVo to communicate via IP to request VOD OnDemand content that is then delivered via a QAM frequency using a tuner.
http://www.multichannel.com/news/tv-apps/comcast-tivo-complete-vod-connection/375794


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I picked up a third TA today and guess what... Exactly the same issue. All the diagnostics screens read the same and still no EMM's received. A supervisor is coming out tomorrow. What on earth is going on here?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Did any of the TAs receive the firmware update to F.2001

Versions and MACs
FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.2001


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

All three of them were at F.2001. The one I have currently had a solid light for a while but the Tivo never detected it. Then the light started flashing 8 times and now the Tivo detects it. Go figure.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

The TA takes 10-15 minutes to sync with the TiVo after the TA is power cycled.

You don't have the POE filter installed anywhere do you?

Is the TA connected w/ the Coax inline or are you using a splitter? 
Try inline if you are using a splitter.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I have tried every possible way multiple times. The person on the phone today insisted that I install the POE filter even though I told her this Tivo does not even have MOCA in it and she did not understand what I meant. I installed it anyway just to see and still no change. I have since removed it and connected it inline again the way I had it originally.

Is the light on the TA supposed to turn solid before the USB is even connected because I have never achieved that. I have only had it turn solid while the USB is connected and the Tivo does not detect the TA. Maybe I haven't waited long enough? I've left it hooked up all this time and have seen no change.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I am really stumped, if the TA did receive the F.2001 update, assuming it did not come that way, then it does have some communication with the cable plant.

Have you tried pushing the power button on the front and holding it in for 30 seconds, then pressing it again?


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I just tried that and so far it's still just flashing. Should I call again and have them send more hits or should I just wait for the tech tomorrow?


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well right after I posted my last post the light went solid so I went in the other room hoping to come back in 20 minutes with the Tivo acknowledging the TA but instead I came back 3 minutes later to the TA light flashing 8 times again indicating "Service Disconnect Mode".


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Try a different USB cable and the other USB port on the TiVo.
I doubt that is going to help though, that should not affect the TA status of Ready B'Cast Only


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Go to your Cox Account page: https://www.cox.com/resaccount/my-services.cox

Drop-down the TV Receivers and check to make sure the *RF MAC* Address matches your TA.

Make and Model: CST1500
MAC Address: (RF alpha numeric address)

Versions and MACs
Select Next Page
RF-MAC: (RF alpha numeric address)


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been swapping USB cables and ports. Just did it again and the Tivo see's the TA and it's still "B'cast Only".


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

The MAC matches.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Try pulling the power to your cable modem, while also unplugging power to the TA. Then wait at least 3 minutes, and only restore power to the TA. Give the TA 20 minutes to try to work right.

If that fails, put the PoE filter on the modem input, while both are without power, and try again.

It could be as simple as a single splitter, cable run, or wall-plate barrel, causing harmonic interference, or bad shielding letting in-the-air RF ingress into just the right range to cause issues.

My three TAs interfere with each other, and my cable modem. Cox says "I have too much equipment". Funny, since I used to have exactly twice as many TiVos, and all the rest to go with them...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you still have a leased Cox STB/DVR that is not the Contour IPG?

I want to check that the TA is assigned to the proper HUB.

Network and Tuning Status 
Select Next Page
RF NETWORK
IP: 
Subnet Mask:
Hub ID:
ENTITLEMENT AGENTS
IP: ISE:

On the Leased STB/DVR Tune to Channel 1999 the Hub ID: is listed in the first page of Summary > System Summary


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> Cox says "I have too much equipment".


That's hilarious. You should have seen the look on the installer's face when he arrived and was asked to set up six CableCARDs in TiVos and a cable company DVR, plus a cable modem.

Things are much simpler these days for me. Only three cards, no cable DVR, and I own my own modem now.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Do you still have a leased Cox STB/DVR that is not the Contour IPG?
> 
> I want to check that the TA is assigned to the proper HUB.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea. But, if there is any Contour equipment in the house, isn't Contour MoCA equipped? It's my understanding that is exactly why Cox provides the self install kits with the splitter and filter. They just assume MoCA will be present. If you have one Contour box, just for OnDemand, the filter might be required.

Have you noticed that the OP's upstream is skewed a bit high in relation to the downstream? The TA is introducing upstream that wasn't there before.

Readings from the cable modem might be good to know, especially the up/down power level differential.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

nooneuknow said:


> That's a good idea. But, if there is any Contour equipment in the house, isn't Contour MoCA equipped? It's my understanding that is exactly why Cox provides the self install kits with the splitter and filter. They just assume MoCA will be present. If you have one Contour box, just for OnDemand, the filter might be required.
> 
> Have you noticed that the OP's upstream is skewed a bit high in relation to the downstream? The TA is introducing upstream that wasn't there before.
> 
> Readings from the cable modem might be good to know, especially the up/down power level differential.


I assumed he did not have Contour, but that is a good thought.

I did notice the RDC was a bit high at 49, but that should not be an issue, mine is only 39


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Arcady said:


> That's hilarious. You should have seen the look on the installer's face when he arrived and was asked to set up six CableCARDs in TiVos and a cable company DVR, plus a cable modem.


I bet he hated you.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Also, if no MoCA signals are being created in the house, it doesn't mean a neighbor's MoCA isn't being blasted into your home.

In the end, or at some point before then, I think that filter belongs at the actual point of entry, before any splits, and is a great time to look at the first splitter, making sure there isn't some old, forgotten, signal amp there, that the modem is pushing through, but not the TA.

I've been through the thread, and see a lot of known unknowns, plus the possibility for unknown unknowns...

The TA 8-blink (brick/disconnect mode) is never going to resolve, without somebody on the other end of the phone sending hits directed at it, with every change made. The problem could have already been found, and fixed, then restored, if not doing it all interactively with Cox on the other end of the phone to keep sending the hits, with each change made to connections.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> I assumed he did not have Contour, but that is a good thought.
> 
> I did notice the RDC was a bit high at 49, but that should not be an issue, mine is only 39


Just to be clear, so nobody is confused, the lower the upstream number, the less power is being required from the equipment to push the return signal. While the higher the downstream number, the less resistance is there to the signal getting to the equipment, but it can be too high or low, closest to 0.0, the closest to the ideal signal. Like you stated before, -10 to +10 should be workable, but a narrower range is better, like -7 to +7.

With upstream, there's realistically almost no such thing as the dB power being too low, only too high.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

There is no Contour gear in the house. This is not my house. I am staying with family since I moved here and they don't even know what a DVR is. There are two standard HD boxes in the house and I just checked the hub ID's. The cable boxes are on hub 6 as well as the TA. Everything else in the TA "Network and tuning status" menu is "N/A".

There _is_ a signal amplifier on the outside of the house.

I am attaching a screenshot of the modem stats.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> There _is_ a signal amplifier on the outside of the house.
> 
> I am attaching a screenshot of the modem stats.


Your Cable Modem signals are almost out of spec Too Low, and Up Power Too High

I do now suspect this is a cabling and signal issue


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Your Cable Modem signals are almost out of spec Too Low, and Up Power Too High
> 
> I do now suspect this is a cabling and signal issue


I concur (and politely waited for you to say it first).

It makes me wonder if that amp is working, and/or of the proper type, as well. When Cox does their work right, drop amps should only be required in very large houses, with long runs, to lots of equipment.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well it is a large house (5,000 sq ft) and it is a relatively outlying area as far north in Scottsdale as you can get before getting to Carefree. I have not been able to locate a distribution tub or splitter. I do see a power supply for an amp that runs into the locked Cox box on the outside of the house. The accessible part of that box houses only the incoming line coupled to the house line through a grounding block.

Hopefully the senior tech can get this sorted out. If it was my house I would be going through all of this myself.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Well it is a large house (5,000 sq ft) and it is a relatively outlying area as far north in Scottsdale as you can get before getting to Carefree. I have not been able to locate a distribution tub or splitter. I do see a power supply for an amp that runs into the locked Cox box on the outside of the house. The accessible part of that box houses only the incoming line coupled to the house line through a grounding block.
> 
> Hopefully the senior tech can get this sorted out. If it was my house I would be going through all of this myself.


Yeah, I started thinking terrain/distance, after I posted, as a legit reason for a drop amp.

Make sure there's no way that "senior" tech overlooks the amp. I put senior in quotes, as I've literally been sent some amusing senior techs, which Cox assured me were their best (like a grumpy old man, a contractor, using the family grocery getter truck, with an outdated signal analyzer, barely any tools, and everything in the back of the open truck bed free to bounce around).

If I am promised they won't send a contractor, and one shows up, I've started to just send them away. Cox can really play fast and loose with the titles of whatever level tech they are sending. I'm not even going to list all the excuses I've been given...

Good luck, and make sure to take notes on everything they say to you.

ETA: I understand the frustration of not being able to just run down where everything goes, and change what you want/need to. It sucks.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well they told me it is a supervisor that is coming out if that makes any difference.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Well they told me it is a supervisor that is coming out if that makes any difference.


If the "supervisor" does not seem competent. Ask that he call the Field Team Leader and get them out.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Well they told me it is a supervisor that is coming out if that makes any difference.


Depends on what tier supervisor they are. But, if the one that shows up has a supervisor ID badge, make a note of what it says, in case they don't get it resolved. Don't hesitate to politely ask to see their ID.

It's sometimes best to just take a lot of notes, than to try and explain how you came to suspect what is wrong (which some find insulting, and can backfire).


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> If the "supervisor" does not seem competent. Ask that he call the Field Team Leader and get them out.


...and this, too. If it gets to that level, resist any urges that might get you off on the wrong foot. If you tick off the Field Team Leader, you might have some unwanted notations made on your account record, making future calls worse.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

nooneuknow said:


> It's sometimes best to just take a lot of notes, than to try and explain how you came to suspect what is wrong (which some find insulting, and can backfire).





nooneuknow said:


> ...and this, too. If it gets to that level, resist any urges that might get you off on the wrong foot. If you tick off the Field Team Leader, you might have some unwanted notations made on your account record, making future calls worse.


All great advice, thanks for your input :up:


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well... I found the cable "distribution"...

There are 10 TV's in active use throughout the house so most of these lines are actually connected to something.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> All great advice, thanks for your input :up:


IMHO, we always did make a good team on many problems like this. One of us is usually looking at it from one angle, and the other from another, with a pretty good "solved" rate, from my guesstimates.  :up:

Now, it's up to the OP to share the results and notes, post visit.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

As you can see, I found the amp in this box too. I don't know what is behind the locked box. I wish I had my tool kit from my previous job. A security bit set and a toner would be very helpful right now.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Well... I found the cable "distribution"...
> 
> There are 10 TV's in active use throughout the house so most of these lines are actually connected to something.


I almost feel sorry in advance for whomever it is that has to fix that mess.

Just the sharp bends in the cables can wreak havoc with signals.

Wow, I'm going to have to save a copy of that picture, for future reference! 

Can you get the face of the amp and what it says on the face? Maybe a look at each splitter face, too?


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Here are some more pics for your viewing pleasure:

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A3JtdOXmGRQMNm

I've actually seen much worse than that from Comcast.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Is the LED on that amp lit? It's hard to tell from the photo.

The cable ends in-use are compression, versus old crimp-ons. That's good.

The amp and splitters are modern stock.

Is all that billed to a single residential account?

As ugly as it looks at first sight, you're right. I've seen far worse.

That one sharply bent cable coming out of the splitter would be the first target, if I were on site. There is no straightening that back out (internally damaged). I see a few compression connectors that are not compressed all the way down.

Those black banded compression connectors have also been targeted for removal in my market. There's only one type of connector allowed here, and all techs are supposed to remove any others they find. This is a 1GHz market, though. Is your plant 1GHz? Tolerances get a lot tighter with that.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

All those short extensions with the extra compression fittings, barrel connectors, etc...

That is truly awful. And using three splitters instead of just one. Yuck.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

These do not appear to be connected/serviced.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes the LED on the amp is lit. I don't know if it's a 1GHz market. The splitter provided with the TA is 1GHz. It is all on one residential account. I have some compression fittings and a compression tool but I don't have any spare coax. I'm not going to mess with it since it's a Cox problem really.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Yes the LED on the amp is lit. I don't know if it's a 1GHz market. The splitter provided with the TA is 1GHz. It is all on one residential account. I have some compression fittings and a compression tool but I don't have any spare coax. I'm not going to mess with it since it's a Cox problem really.


Good choice. The before pictures are a good start.

Recently, the techs here started taking before and after pics. That could have a dual-purpose reasoning behind it:

1. They did their job, and have proof.
2. That's not how it looked that last time they were here, who messed with it?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

nooneuknow said:


> It makes me wonder if that amp is working, and/or of the proper type, as well. When Cox does their work right, drop amps should only be required in very large houses, with long runs, to lots of equipment.


+1

Some Cox contractor tried to pull that crap on me and was actually going to install an amplifier. I said "no way, fix the problem, it should not require an amplifier and that will just amplify noise". They finally ran a new cable from the pole to my house and guess what- the signal went to being perfect. This was many years ago. They tried that stunt again just a few years ago when there was a major problem with my signal being too low. After refusing an amplifier and arguing with them for days (and getting data from my neighbors who also had the problem but didn't notice it), they went up the pole and lo-and-behold, their distribution box had a crack and was full of water.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I thought this box was locked until I investigated further this evening and found it was just being held shut with a cable tie because otherwise it would just force itself open.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Is the main drop from the pedestal RG11 or RG6? 
Over 100' should probably be RG11, considering the home's size and number of outlets needed.

If RG6 see if they will replace the drop with RG11, assuming that there is conduit and it is large enough, that will help a little bit.

I would bet that some areas in North Scottsdale will be converted from HFC to FTTH in the next year or so. Not that that helps you now though.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Pretty sure the main drop is RG6. I haven't even looked to see where the pedestal is or if there is conduit. Fiber would be awesome but by the time that happens I will hopefully have my own place down south a bit. It's a very nice rich neighborhood on a golf course but I would say that the average age is over 60. Not the best place for a single guy in his 20's.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I lived in North Scottsdale about 15 years ago. They hadn't even wired the area with cable TV when I lived there. I had to get TV from DirecTV and internet using a Sprint microwave dish thing. They came around trying to get people to sign up for the "new cable service" about two weeks before I moved away.

So the lines should be less than 15 years old. But the heat out there damages things pretty quickly. I'm kind of shocked they would run RG6 to a large home like that.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well this house was built 18 years ago and they have had cable the whole time so it must have been one of the first. It was one of the first three houses to go up in the neighborhood. All the cable is underground. There are no poles around.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking it over in the daylight I can confirm that it is RG6 and it is not in a conduit. Really? Who lays a cable line without a conduit underneath concrete pathways and tons of landscaping? The distance to the pedestal is only about 30 feet but between that is concrete path, lots of rock landscaping, and a concrete wall.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Ho said:


> Looking it over in the daylight I can confirm that it is RG6 and it is not in a conduit. Really? Who lays a cable line without a conduit underneath concrete pathways and tons of landscaping? The distance to the pedestal is only about 30 feet but between that is concrete path, lots of rock landscaping, and a concrete wall.


So they'll have to do some digging. A little hard work never killed anyone.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

None of that is going to fly with my uncle. He will not allow it because as far as he is concerned everything is working fine, and it is for him. It is only my TA that isn't working and that does not affect him. There is no way in hell he would allow anyone to dig up any part of the front yard unless there was a clear and immediate problem that directly affected him.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, the tech has come and gone. Good news is that it works. Other news is that he was still a contractor but he at least knew what a TA is and how to deal with them and he got it working by swapping it out with yet another box and talking to the right people on the phone. He also measured the signal and said it was great coming into this room and I mentioned the modem and he replaced some ends in the distribution box and that is much better now too with the downstream readings all in the +1-2dBmV range. All I care about is that it works, which it does... for now. I hope it just keeps working.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Good news!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Well, the tech has come and gone. Good news is that it works. Other news is that he was still a contractor but he at least knew what a TA is and how to deal with them and he got it working by swapping it out with yet another box and talking to the right people on the phone. He also measured the signal and said it was great coming into this room and I mentioned the modem and he replaced some ends in the distribution box and that is much better now too with the downstream readings all in the +1-2dBmV range. All I care about is that it works, which it does... for now. I hope it just keeps working.


What they always mean when they say "your signal is great", is the last half of the sentence "at the demarcation point" (point of entry).

Regardless, your cable modem signals now reflect great signal strength (quality is defined by SNR), and the TA works.

I am not shocked that all it took was replacing some cable ends (to resolve the signal issues). The sharply bent cable, right at the connector on the amp, would not be able to allow a proper signal through (or would cause reflections/distortions).

Thanks for reporting back in, and good luck!


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

He had the signal analyzer connected in the room where the TA was and it was reading -2 with 38 SNR. The modem is now reading around 38 SNR as well.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> He had the signal analyzer connected in the room where the TA was and it was reading -2 with 38 SNR. The modem is now reading around 38 SNR as well.


If that is the signal after passing through the amp, that makes sense, meaning great signal outside, plus great signal inside (even with all those splits and runs).

Just out of curiosity, could you post the same type of picture of the cable modem screen "after", which will include the upstream strength?

The "after" data for the TA, and via what method it is connected now (splitter, filter, both, neither), would also be a great way to contribute back, and help others.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Sure. The screenshot of the modem stats is attached. The TA stats are as follows:

Tuner: -5 dBmV
FDC: -4 dBmV
RDC 48 dBmV

The TA is connected inline with no splitter or filter installed.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Sure. The screenshot of the modem stats is attached. The TA stats are as follows:
> 
> Tuner: -5 dBmV
> FDC: -4 dBmV
> RDC 48 dBmV


As I was a bit concerned about, some of your upstream levels are in the "borderline" range.

Should you experience any future reliability issues, or should the TA have bouts of losing function, you may require an amp with an amplified return (upstream) path, or one with a higher boost on the return path, if yours already amplifies it (as opposed to simply having a passive return path).

If it were me, I'd make sure to keep an eye on the return signals of both TA and modem, along with monitoring how long your TA goes before it has to re-acquire the connection, and length of time between how often you wind up having to pull the power to it, forcing a reboot, to get your SDV channels.

For the vocal majority with Cisco TAs, except a vocal few exceptions, even those with perfect signals in both directions, find it typically takes power-cycling the TA via the power cable, every ~3 weeks, or the TA becomes unstable and can completely "lock up".

I'm making a general assumption, based on the facts and figures presented, that both your modem and TA are serviced by the amp. But, not knowing exactly what's routed through what, and every exact change made by the tech, assumptions are a requirement, unless you choose to trace the path.


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

Everything goes through the amp. The amp inline between the main line and the splitters. From what I've found online I the upstream levels are acceptable but obviously on the high end of the range.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Ho said:


> Everything goes through the amp. The amp inline between the main line and the splitters. From what I've found online I the upstream levels are acceptable but obviously on the high end of the range.


Good. So, you understand that the hotter the weather gets, the higher the resistance, and the better the odds of it going outside acceptable range, then.

I tend to have to make some tweaks each spring and fall, because I'm at the end of a Cox main line, and most subject to such fluctuations. Cox's system should make those tweaks for me, on the fly, but they refuse to "re-engineer their network for one customer, at the end of the run".

As you can tell, I tend to rain on parades. But, I do it with the best of intentions (and own the Road to Hell Paving Corporation).


----------



## Hi Ho (Jul 8, 2006)

I realize that higher temps = higher resistance and I can only hope that it will just work long enough for me to get my own place where I really hope that I don't have to go through such a nightmare getting it working again. If it was my house I would have a different attitude.


----------

